# Need help with 2 storey curtains



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

That is a nightmare! What were they thinking?

The only way I would suggest stitching the bottom of one panel to the top of another is if you are going to hide the seam in a Bishop's sleeve. 

Let's get a few answers so that solid suggestions can be made.

Doing this for privacy or looks?

Both windows or just the bigger one?

Complete non movable cover of all or a portion or fully functional?
_Note you don't have enough stack-back room on the left for most functional designs.

_Have you considered the various blinds/shades options?


----------



## willow626 (Feb 1, 2015)

So I never even thought about not having enough room on the side...

I'm only looking for options on the wall with all the horizontal windows. And I'm hoping to get something for privacy issues. 

The window on the other wall I am not covering as it is high enough it is already private. 

I thought about doing some kind of blinds on just the two bottom windows as that solves the privacy issue but my thought is that wouldn't like nice. Just might look incomplete or something?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

It may just be the camera angle but it looks like the window is elevated somewhat. It also appears that each window is framed separately. Individual blinds or shades are the easiest. Add motorized to to the higher sections and you are getting close to the cost of my first suggestion which would be cafe height plantation shutters exterior mount, treating the bottom 2 or three windows for privacy. 

For looks if budget allows, a contour board mounted valence with tails which should go 1/3, 2/3 or all the way. We are talking custom work but that often isn't as expensive as it sounds. You might even be able to pick up something ready made with a rod pocket at a better home store. Unlikely that you will find the 2/3 or all the way option there.

Double rod stretch sheers or casement fabric might also be an option. You might find ready mades. It depends on the height.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Make DIY vertical blinds. Buy a bolt of fabric from a sewing store. Cut it into 6 inch strips of the appropriate length. Sew a steel rod across the bottom of each strip so gravity will keep them all lined up. 

You could use 12 inch strips. You chould use 1 inch strips. You could overlap the strips. You could leave space between the strips. You could use a transluscent fabric. You could use an opaque fabric. You could mix different fabrics. Lots of options and super cheap (depending on the fabric).


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Took me while to understand what I was looking at- rotated image for ya...


----------

